# Npa Grand National



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* There are 6140 birds entered in the show IF you live in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA do not miss this show We are still recieving entries that have been held up by the bad weather back east. Hope to see many of you from PT at this show* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* I forgot to give the dates of the show january 6,7,8, 2011* GEORGE


----------

